# iPad for Business Use - Restricting iPad



## NTBanks924 (Mar 24, 2013)

My supervisor has given me the task to try to implement an iPad into our daily standard work in the training offices. I work for a very large corporation that has control of data and information systems as a key focus. Even though the iPad was the last device on the list of tablets I suggested, one was purchased for a trial run.

I have not worked with "Enterprising" an iPad before and have quite a bit of questions to ask about how to do so.

My first step will be to restrict the iPad and strip it of all non-essential apps. iBooks is primarily going to be utilized as our method of viewing PDF files, which all of our Standard Operating Procedures are saved as.

I will also need a way to transfer these documents to the iPad itself. All of our documents are on a SharePoint site but can be saved to devices/computers. My boss is pretty adament about doing this without involving IS due to some validation issues with the hardware. (non-issue)

Also, as I have little experience with Apple products, I am curious if iTunes is required on the PC or if it can run solely on the device itself? This is due to the fact that our workcenters do not concider iTunes as a validated software.

I'm sure I'll have more questions to keep this thread alive, but I really couldn't find answers on other threads. Thanks!


----------

